# 67 LeMans emblem location



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I have a shoe box of emblems for my car and no holes to mounts them in. The a front fender off a GTO , replacement quarters, GTO hood and replaced trunk lid leaves me not knowing the locaton of the emblems. I found a drawing with no measurement of what should be where. The shark gills on the quarters are what I am most interested in right now. Its what makes it a LeMans. Is it documented any where what the exact location should be ? How far apart they are? I will probably draw them on the primer to make sure they look right before drilling holes. Live with them a while. Thank for any help you can give.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If you didn't cut out the factory indentation/provision section of your old/O.E. quarter panel for the gills then you will not be able to set them in as intended.
They were recessed in these stamped areas from the factory.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> If you didn't cut out the factory indentation/provision section of your old/O.E. quarter panel for the gills then you will not be able to set them in as intended.
> They were recessed in these stamped areas from the factory.


Thank you. I thought they were recessed. Unfortunately the PO daughter took it to shop class and they replaced the quarters. So it may have ended up on the side of a kids Caprice. Sound like I have some work to do to find those. I will go with the drawing them on there until I can locate some.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> If you didn't cut out the factory indentation/provision section of your old/O.E. quarter panel for the gills then you will not be able to set them in as intended.
> They were recessed in these stamped areas from the factory.
> View attachment 141256


This may be a dumb question. Are they symmetrical? If I get two rights or two lefts can I just flip them one side down?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I do not know the answer to that.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I guess I am still needing measurements on where to place them, I have leads on replacements so hopefully I will have them soon, But eyeballing it does not fill me with confidence.I can imagine seeing pictures later and them seemimg off.I guess I will make a stencil off the part and draw them on. Live with them go from there


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If you ever do get some templates and/or good measurements another option might be to have a faux set airbrushed on.
I've seen airbrush work that looked 3D.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

An old POWER NATION 1967 Lemans BUILD. 
The point of interest for louvers start at 15:30;


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> An old POWER NATION 1967 Lemans BUILD.
> The point of interest for louvers start at 15:30;


Thanks for the video. Not the most daunting project. I had in my mind that they were larger than that. I will get on the phone and make sure they have them.

Thanks again


----------

